# Welches Kabel benötige ich für die Stromversorgung einer HDD von meinem Nettzteil?



## MrScreeps (22. September 2018)

*Welches Kabel benötige ich für die Stromversorgung einer HDD von meinem Nettzteil?*

Hallo zusammen,

ganz einfache Frage: Was für ein Kabel benötige ich, um meine HDD mit Strom zu versorgen? Ein Datenkabel ist bereits eingesteckt (siehe gelbes Kabel in der oberen HDD).
Ich habe zwar ein Kabel dafür, allerdings benötige ich dieses momentan für meine anderen beiden HDDs sowie meine Wasserkühlung.

Die Steckplätze meiner PSU (verfügbar und belegt) könnt ihr den Bildern entnehmen.

Danke im vorraus für Hilfe von den Profis


----------



## azzih (22. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Kabel benötige ich für die Stromversorgung einer HDD von meinem Nettzteil?*

Ganz normalen SATA Stromanschluss. Wenn alle belegt sind musst du halt am Netzteil ein neuen Strang anschließen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Kabel benötige ich für die Stromversorgung einer HDD von meinem Nettzteil?*

Wenn du jetzt auch noch schreiben würdest, um welches Netzteil es sich handelt.... Aber Nein, das sollen wir wohl an der Rückseite erkennen.

Ansonsten hast du da 3 weitere Steckplätze, wo du entsprechende Kabel mit den passenden Steckern anschliessen könntest. Diese Kabel sollten dem Netzteil beiliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Sharkoon WPM600 sollte über 6 SATA Anschlüsse verfügen. (Angabe des Herstellers)

btw... Wieso konntest du gestern Abend schreiben um was für ein Netzteil es sich handelt und heute Morgen nicht????
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...pin-mini-zu-male-6-pin-pci-e.html#post9512316


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Kabel benötige ich für die Stromversorgung einer HDD von meinem Nettzteil?*

Wechsel das Netzteil.
Das hat doch niemals genug Anschlüsse für einen modernen PC.

Wie heißt es?
Wie heißen die restlichen Komponenten?


----------



## azzih (22. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Kabel benötige ich für die Stromversorgung einer HDD von meinem Nettzteil?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wechsel das Netzteil.
> Das hat doch niemals genug Anschlüsse für einen modernen PC.
> 
> Wie heißt es?
> Wie heißen die restlichen Komponenten?



Blödsinn. Er hat 3 von 4 Kabelsträngen ja noch netmal angeschlossen. Ausserdem sind seine Komponenten eh irrelevant für die Frage


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Kabel benötige ich für die Stromversorgung einer HDD von meinem Nettzteil?*



azzih schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Er hat 3 von 4 Kabelsträngen ja noch netmal angeschlossen. Ausserdem sind seine Komponenten eh irrelevant für die Frage


 Wohl eher der Kommentar.


----------

